
Stack Overflow: We're testing advertisements across the network - taormina
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/329763/were-testing-advertisements-across-the-network
======
java-man
This is inevitable: I think there are only two sustained models for free
internet content: productizing the user data and/or advertizing. Google or
Facebook.

Philanthropy is certainly possible, but not sustainable.

